# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Обзор новшеств бета версии Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5.3

## Синауридзе Александр

*Вышла бета версия Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5.3, в которой представлены следующие новшества:* 

Виртуализация: 

Поддержка x86_64 гипервизором до 126 CPU и 1Тб ОЗУ, произведена оптимизация для выполнения большого числа гостевых окружений на одном сервере; 

Возможность использования более 16 дисков для одного гостевого окружения; 

Добавлены Virtio драйверы для использования Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5 в роли гостевой ОС, под управлением гипервизора KVM; 

Поддержка механизма Intel EPT для повышения производительности в режиме полной виртуализации; 

Поддержка работы из коробки с более чем четырьмя сетевыми картами; 

Добавлена поддержка Intel VT-i2 для ia64 CPU; 

Ротация логов Xen; 

Хранилище Xenstore перенесено в tmpfs; 

В поставку включены паравиртуализационные драйверы для ядер Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5 работающих в роли гостевых систем в режиме полной виртуализации. В установке пакета xenpv-kmod более нет необходимости; 

Кластеры:

Поддержка зеркалирования кластеров; 

Поддержка файловой системы GFS2 (увеличение стабильности и производительности); 

Cluster mirror support (2-leg mirrors only) 

В агенты DRAC, Blade Center, iLO и Egenera добавлена поддержка SSH; 

В WTI агенте реализована поддержка контроллеров управления питанием WTI RSM8R4 и WTI MPC-8H 

Десктоп:

GUI интерфейс для настройки сети NetworkManager 0.7, в котором добавлены средства для настройки работы в 3G сетях, расширены возможности по конфигурированию PPP и PPPOE соединений. Возможность графической настройки adhoc режима работы беспроводной карты для прямого соединения двух компьютеров. Возможность одновременной активации нескольких соединений. Возможность активации сетевого соединения до входа пользователя в систему. 
Обновлены версии драйверов для графических карт, обеспечена поддержка карт ATI r400/r500. 

Системные сервисы и утилиты:

Поддержка Kerberos в сервере печати cups; 

Обновлены программы в пакетах ksh, lm-sensors, lftp, net-snmp, openIPMI, openldap, openmotif, python-urlgrabber, rpm, tog-pegasus, vnc, yum, yum-utils; 

SystemTap (аналог DTrace для Linux): добавлена начальная поддержка трассировки приложений на уровне пользователя (utrace), реализована возможность удаленной компиляции SystemTap сценариев, добавлено руководство пользователя, произведены оптимизации. 

Отладчик GDB обновлен до версии 6.8; 

Шифрование и безопасность: 

Поддержка шифрования кореня системы и раздела подкачки в инсталляторе; 

Возможность перехода в Hibernate режим (временное засыпание со сбросом дампа памяти на диск) при наличии шифрованных дисковых разделов; 

В SELinux добавлена поддержка нового NetworkManager и средств аудита; 

Улучшены возможности аудита и журналирования событий (добавлена поддержка аудита TTY ввода и сохранения логов системы аудита на другую машину, через нешифровный канал связи); 

Пакет Samba обновлен до версии 3.0.32, в которой появилась поддержка Windows Vista и Windows 2008; 

В пакет с Linux ядром, основанный на версии 2.6.18, перенесены многие новые возможности из последних релизов 2.6.x, например, в dm-raid появилась поддержка RAID 4/5/10, добавлен AMD IOMMU драйвер, в реализации CIFS/SMB появилась поддержка DFS, обновлен код Autofs4 

Поддержка нового оборудования: 

Добавлены новые драйверы: ath5k, hp-ilo, inet_lro, neic, niu, r8169, t2x00, rtl818x, uvcvideo, virtio 

Обновлены драйверы: 3w-9xxx, 3w-xxxx, aacraid, aic94xx, alsa, arcmsr, bcm43xx, bnx2, bnx2x, cciss, chelsio, cpufreq, cxgb3, e1000, e1000e, fusion, hpiolo, ibmvscsi, igb, ieee80211, ipw2x00, iwlwifi, ixgbe, lpfc, mac80211, megaraid_sas, mptscsi, myri10ge, netxen-nic, OpenIB, powernow_k8, qla2xxx, qla24xx, qla84xx, sata, sata_svw, tg3, zd1211rw 

Экспериментальные возможности для тестирования (Technology Previews):

AIGLX в X server, обновленная библиотека Mesa, композитный менеджер Compiz; 

Установка dm-multipath; 

Dogtail - ПО для автоматического тестирования GUI интерфейсов; 

Поддержка eCryptFS; 

Поддержка файловой системы ext4; 

Пакет с GCC 4.3; 

Возможность загрузки с iSCSI; 

Новый Firewire стек; 

ktune - сервис определяющий системные профайлы с определенным набором параметров тюнинга ядра; 

32-bit PV guest на 64-bit хостовой системе AMD64/Intel 64;

Поддержка стека Trusted Computing Group (TCG) и Trousers TSS; 

Агент VMware ESX;

Источник: opennet.ru

Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5.3 Beta Announcement

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

